# Broken ankle?



## trotsky (May 4, 2010)

So last night, I rolled my ankle on some stairs, being in supportless chucks.
It swelled up a crazy amount and hurt to walk, though I could manage a limp.
Iced it overnight, the swelling went down. I can now walk on it better though it still twinges. It's starting to bruise a bit on the top of my foot/bottom bit of ankle.

Does this sound broken to y'alls? I'm going to get it checked out at some walkin place later today, but I'd still appreciate some advice.


----------



## finn (May 4, 2010)

It's definitely worse than a twisted ankle- at least a sprain, maybe a dislocation. I doubt there are broken bones unless you have some underlying condition, but since ligaments and tendons heal slower than bone, I'd still get that checked unless you want to run the risk of permanently damaging your leg.


----------



## trotsky (May 9, 2010)

righto, got it checked and it was just a stretched ligament. Iced it overnight and I could walk fine after a few days.
Thanks.


----------

